# WTS: MidwayUSA full strut Turkey vest



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Apparently, I'm trying to clean up my basement.....

One (well?) used turkey vest. Last time i used it was 2018 in a burn area near Brianshead. I upgraded my turkey vest last year, and won't be using this one anymore.

Midway's website for more details:
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939171133?pid=171133

No rips, tears, or holes. It's just dirty from use. Nothing a garden hose couldn't fix.

*Asking $20*

It's an ok vest to start with, or as a loaner to a buddy, but if you get serious about turkey hunting I'd upgrade. I strongly suggest duct taping another seat onto the vest's seat.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you are ever heading up to Northern Utah, I would buy it in a heart beat. I just never head that direction.


----------

